# Internet Explorer 7



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

AdamMeider said:


> I am running this version right now Nathan. I will find some time this weekend and search the loop holes of it and find out. It seems pretty nice so far.
> 
> More input later. :cheesygri


I'm acutally not sure if your running the latest version or not. I forget when I gave you the link.


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

Cole_21 said:


> 1.5 thats it, I am using 1.7.
> 
> 
> Sometimes the older works better then :w00t:


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

I'm still scared to download it... oh well.. here I go


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I have used it and I havent had any problems for 3 days now.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

I swear everything seems blurry now?


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

WEll, its been under 10 mins and I've found a few problems already. Its crashed on me and doesn't seem to respond well to text boxes. As I'm typing in the quick reply box, if I backspace everything goes crazy.

Also, There are some errors on my new pages and I can't tell if its an IE thing or my site. Crazy


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Oh man, this thing is very very buggy. I don't recommend anyone download this version. Wait till it gets further along. 

Scroll delays that make pages un usable, fussy rendering of pages, delayed typing in text boxes, crashes.

This thing sucks so far.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

That is so weird, I had no problems with it.

Everything loaded perfect but I still deleted it.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Nathan said:


> Oh man, this thing is very very buggy. I don't recommend anyone download this version. Wait till it gets further along.


Are you talking IE7 or FF1.7?
Or contactortalk3?


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

ProWallGuy said:


> Are you talking IE7 or FF1.7?
> Or contactortalk3?


IE 7


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

I actualy like the IE7


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

IE7 suxs...Wow did it run slow..They need to get all the bugs out of it..Had to remove it....


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Did you guys remove IE from the control panel and then reinsall IE6 or is there some downgrade steps I can take?

I use my laptop 90% of the time and I insalled IE7 on my desktop so its not killing me... but I would like to get rid of it.

Using Firefox now which is just as good if not better.


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

Nathan,
Under add remove programs in XP controll panel, tick the show updates bix at the top. You will then see the IE7 and it will leave you with your original IE6
This is not ready for prime time. I uninstalled the other day.


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

I totaly take back what I said in the above post about IE7 this is total garbage.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I like the layout, it just has too many bugs right now.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

I've been beta testing Internet Explorer Beta 2 and it seems solid. A huge improvement over Beta 1.

I will probably install Beta 2 on all my machines and it may even overtake my use of Firefox.

You can get it at: www.microsoft.com/ie


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I agree Beta 2 is very solid.

I still like my firefox though.


----------



## RowdyRed94 (Jan 23, 2006)

Even if it is good, I have a hard time using a browser whose creators take it upon themselves to ignore web standards. How is it in that department? Will CSS render properly? Will ALT tags still show up? Does it have .PNG support yet?


----------

